# Duck In Tesco



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Is on offer!! 

Grab it while u can!!

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Toilet duck  or crispy


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Gressingham!

We have one either to go in the freezer or to have on Sunday.

Anyone have any good recipes for duck? Can I cook it in the slow cooker

Gill
x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ive always wanted to try it but never knew how to cook it


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

It is delicious pan-fried (6 mins each side) and served on a bed of rocket, sprinkled with raspberries and balsamic vinegar - yum !

(but that is duck breast - doesn't apply if it's a whole one    - need to do duck a l'orange    )


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Mines's a whole duck, i'm sort of ok with breast I think


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Search for  Delia's succulent sunday roasts  - there are a couple of good duck recipes on there


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

ooh good point, forgot about Delia


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I've made quite a few of those Delia recipes.    The stuffed pork tenderloin with fresh herbs is particularly scrumptious. And if I can make them - anyone can


----------



## sarahkay (Aug 15, 2008)

Shredded duck in chinese pancakes mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

When I saw this post I thought you'd seen a  in Tesco


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Ditto  

I had an image of a duck waddling around the store   . One of the supermarkets I used to go to you would often see a pigeon flying around the roof, getting in through the warehouse.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm having mine on Sunday too. I am putting it in the slowcooker, I have cooked whole duck like this before and it was utterly delicious.

I cook mine for about 6/7 hours and it is always perfect then I take it out and put it in the oven for about 20 mins on high to crisp the skin up

You get loads of stock in the slowcooker I drain it off 2 or 3 times during the day. You get the most perfect gravy!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Saila do you cook it in there dry & drain the liquid off? Hmm my high on the slow cooker is pretty high as well. We're not having the duck tomorrow now as we had thai duck last night plus chicken in the curry & pad tae noodles


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

❁BG2007❁ said:


> When I saw this post I thought you'd seen a  in Tesco


So glad i wasn't the only one that thought that!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I put it in and put a tumbler full of water into the bottom just so there is some water in there to stop the bottom burning.

Then as soon as the stock keeps building up I just keep draining it off leaving a few centimetres in the bottom at all times

I cook mine on low. I will probably get up at 6am and throw it it with the tumbler of water, then run back to bed for a few hours   then when I get up I drain some stock and just carry on doing that until dinnertime  

xxxxx


----------

